# [SIS]mauvaise prise en charge d'écran 22pouces

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

je viens tout juste d'installer ma gentoo en 32, tout est impéc.

Au détail prés ! (faute de quoi je n'aurais pas posté ici) que ma résolution d'écran, un écran d'environ 476̣mm×299mm, aussi appelé "22 pouces", est mal prise en charge, dans les préférences de résolution, aucune ne convient vraiment. Tout parait élargit (ce qui est sensé être un carré est nettement rectangulaire chez moi comme ce "carré" http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Kvadrato.svg ) et les carravctères sur les tty sont vraiment très gros c'est un problème que j'ai toujours eu même sur les autres distrib' (mais pas sous windows... ), pour info voici mon contrôleur graphique :

```
lspci -v | grep -i vga                                                                                                              

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
```

J'ai toujours eu ce problème certes, mais en m'initiant à gentoo, j'avais eu la surprise, lorsque j'ai démarrer le liveCD de gentoo, de voir un tty avec des caractères très fin, une bonne résolution d'écran en somme, j'ai donc la conviction que c'est possible d'avoir cette résolution optimale.

Pourtant, quand j'ai démarrer mon système gentoo installé (à savoir que toute l'installation s'est déroulé par un chroot depuis une ubuntu installée à coté, si sa peut avoir un rapport...), la résolution était de nouveau grossière, j'ai alors recompilé mon kernel et pris en dure les deux support suivants :

```
  │ Symbol: DRM_RADEON_KMS [=n]                                                                                                    │   

  │ Prompt: Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER                                                                   │   

  │   Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/Kconfig:1                                                                                  │   

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM_RADEON [=n]                                                                                │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                          │   

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                      │   

  │         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])                                          │   

  │           -> ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON [=n])                                                                                      │   

  │                                                                                                                                │   

  │                                                                                                                                │   

  │ Symbol: DRM_I915_KMS [=n]                                                                                                      │   

  │ Prompt: Enable modesetting on intel by default                                                                                 │   

  │   Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:117                                                                                       │   

  │   Depends on: <choice> && DRM_I915 [=y]                                                                                        │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                          │   

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                      │   

  │         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])                                          │   

  │           -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=y])                                                              │   

  │             -> i915 driver (DRM_I915 [=y])
```

Mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un à une idée pour cette histoire de résolution ?

BIen à vous,

Cordialement.Last edited by Napoleon on Tue Dec 14, 2010 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il est inutile de compiler les drivers pour Radeon, nVidia et Intel vu que ta carte est une SiS  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Donc pour SIS, pas de KMS. Donc pour une console "jolie" => le bon vieux framebuffer : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#sisfb_2

Pour l'écran déformé :

1) X est à la résolution (en fait la dimension) native de l'écran (LCD je suppose) ? Du genre 1920x1200 ou 1920x1080 je suppose.

2) Si oui, fixer la résolution (ne pas confondre avec la dimension  :Wink: ) de l'écran à 96 ou mieux 98 dpi. => avec un point bien carré, et de taille standard. Cela devrait résoudre les problèmes de déformation et de fontes énormes.

Pour le point 2, ça dépend de la manière dont tu lances X.

- si tu lances via KDM => ajouter "-dpi 98" à la ligne ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp

- si tu lances à la main, "startx -dpi 98"

- pour gdm, heu, je sais pas, faut trouver un équivalent de kdm  :Wink: 

Sinon, il y a toujours la possibilité de configurer cette valeur en live dans la session utilisateur, mais c'est à mon goût moins propre, et n'affecte pas tout le monde...

[Edit]

Pour avoir la résolution courante :

```
$ xdpyinfo  | grep resolution

  resolution:    98x98 dots per inch
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Et sinon, corriger la mauvaise orthographe du titre, SVP?  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Il est inutile de compiler les drivers pour Radeon, nVidia et Intel vu que ta carte est une SiS 

 Eh bien, c'est que d'après mes recherches (pas très fructueuses), j'ai crus comprendre que je devais prendre le support de "KMS" j'ai alors coché tout se qui portait la mention "KMS", sans faire attention outre mesure. De toute façon je n'ai trouvé rien de mieux.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Donc pour SIS, pas de KMS. Donc pour une console "jolie" => le bon vieux framebuffer : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#sisfb_2

 Sir, the Sheakspear's language is really difficult, I speak arabic and latin, but I english arn't ease. any way, I will make effort to understand someting  :Very Happy: .

Plus sérieusement, cette ligne là, je dois la mettre dans grub.conf ?

et si je comprends toujours bien je dois y écrire :

```
video=uvesafb:ypan,mtrr:<largeur>x<hauteur>-32@70
```

avec largeur et hauteur qui sont bien les dimensions de mon écran ? et les 32@70, c'est une variable ou ça doit rester fixe ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour l'écran déformé :
> 
> 1) X est à la résolution (en fait la dimension) native de l'écran (LCD je suppose) ? Du genre 1920x1200 ou 1920x1080 je suppose.

 Si je te suis toujours bien "<largeur>x<hauteur>" deviendra chez moi "1920x1200" (ce qui me convient assez puisque le caution de cette dimension est proche de celui des dimensions de mon écran).

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 2) Si oui, fixer la résolution (ne pas confondre avec la dimension ) de l'écran à 96 ou mieux 98 dpi. => avec un point bien carré, et de taille standard. Cela devrait résoudre les problèmes de déformation et de fontes énormes.

 Je voudrais bien, mais où ?  :Smile: 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour le point 2, ça dépend de la manière dont tu lances X.
> 
> - si tu lances via KDM => ajouter "-dpi 98" à la ligne ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp

 Où ajouter cette ligne, même si j'utilise GDM, je saurais ptete trouvé l'équivalent.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sinon, il y a toujours la possibilité de configurer cette valeur en live dans la session utilisateur, mais c'est à mon goût moins propre, et n'affecte pas tout le monde...

 Je suis d'accord avec toi

 *guilc wrote:*   

> [Edit]
> 
> Pour avoir la résolution courante :
> 
> ```
> ...

 La miene est de 69x86 dots per inch.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et sinon, corriger la mauvaise orthographe du titre, SVP? 

 Impossible, je suis limité en nombre de caractère et ne peux plus en rajouté un seul. Ma faute est intentionnelle, ou plutôt contrainte.

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Pour l'écran déformé :
> 
> 1) X est à la résolution (en fait la dimension) native de l'écran (LCD je suppose) ? Du genre 1920x1200 ou 1920x1080 je suppose. Si je te suis toujours bien "<largeur>x<hauteur>" deviendra chez moi "1920x1200" (ce qui me convient assez puisque le caution de cette dimension est proche de celui des dimensions de mon écran).
> 
> 

 

Non non, on ne cherche pas celle qui convient, on recherche la résolution native de l'écran! Cela doit être spécifié dans la documentation de celui-ci! Une autre dimension c'est satan!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

Visiblement, après un peu de google, il semble que certaines cartes SIS aient besoin d'un bios patché pour utiliser les résolutions 16/10 ou 16/9 (http://www.wimsbios.com/files/vgabiospatched/bios.jsp) comme ce fut le cas à l'époque avec les cartes intel...

Si X n'arrive pas a basculer dans la résolution native (Poussin fait bien d'insister sur ce point) de ton écran, il faudra peut-ere creuser cette piste

69x86 DPI, ouch, tes polices ne doivent pas ressembler à grand chose...

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Non non, on ne cherche pas celle qui convient, on recherche la résolution native de l'écran! Cela doit être spécifié dans la documentation de celui-ci! Une autre dimension c'est satan!  

 Bon, déja la documentation de mon écran que j'ai longtemps gardée avant de la jetée (acheté en 2007 quand même) faudra y repassé. Mais qu'importe, j'ai lu dérrière mon écran sa marque "MAG TECHNOLOGY" et le numéro de produit "BP2219W", en fesant des recherches dessus, je suis tomber sur  une descriptions :

 *Quote:*   

> 22" TFT Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ DVI • 1680x1050 max resolution • Response time: 5ms • Input: VGA/DVI • Built-in Speakers • 0.285 Dot Pitch

 

Et ailleurs encore j'ai trouver cela

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Visiblement, après un peu de google, il semble que certaines cartes SIS aient besoin d'un bios patché pour utiliser les résolutions 16/10 ou 16/9 (http://www.wimsbios.com/files/vgabiospatched/bios.jsp) comme ce fut le cas à l'époque avec les cartes intel...

 Il faut dire que j'ai toujours voulu changer de BIOS au profit d'un BIOS libre  :Very Happy: , je pourrais, le temps du flash, me procuré un onduleur (parceque franchement, la panne de courant qui arrive au mauvais moment c'est pas tip top.

Mais je ne comprends pas un détail : Si le liveCD de gentoo (un certain install-x86-minimal-2008.0 je crois) à réussi à m'afficher une résolution correcte, n'est-ce pas la preuve que mon GPU a été correctement reconnu et que ça peut aussi être le cas sur mon installation actuelle ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 69x86 DPI, ouch, tes polices ne doivent pas ressembler à grand chose...

 Tu ne crois pas si bien dire :/ sur un écran aussi grand (plus de 50cm de large sur 30 de long), les tty m'affichent une résolution de 80 caractères en largeur sur 30 de hauteur. Autant dire qu'un écran plus petit fonctionnerait mieux ...

----------

## guilc

Donc la seule et unique résolution que tu dois utiliser sous X est 1680x1050, rien d'autre, qui donnera nécessairement un mauvais résultat.

Attention, j'ai l'impression que tu mélanges un peu deux choses :

- console, 80x30 caractères => pour changer ça, il faut dans ton cas utiliser le frambuffer sisfb (ou uvesafb), en lui indiquant la bonne résolution. Pour cela, il "suffit" d'activer le driver dans le noyau (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Framebuffer-specific_Drivers) et de passer la bonne option en ligne de commande.

- sous X : affichage déformé

1) parce que la résolution n'est pas 1680x1050 => à configurer dans le xorg.conf si X ne l'autodétecte pas, ce qu'il sait faire en général, si l'écran parle correctement le EDID)

2) parce que tu as une valeur dpi extrêmement fantaisiste (69x86 !!) => voir plus haut

Ca te fais donc 3 points à configurer  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Donc la seule et unique résolution que tu dois utiliser sous X est 1680x1050, rien d'autre, qui donnera nécessairement un mauvais résultat.

 Mais si c'est la bonne résolution à choisir pour mon écran, pourquoi donnera-t-elle nécessairement un mauvais résultat ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Attention, j'ai l'impression que tu mélanges un peu deux choses :
> 
> - console, 80x30 caractères => pour changer ça, il faut dans ton cas utiliser le frambuffer sisfb (ou uvesafb), en lui indiquant la bonne résolution. Pour cela, il "suffit" d'activer le driver dans le noyau (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Framebuffer-specific_Drivers) et de passer la bonne option en ligne de commande.

 OK donc c'est réglable ça, au moins.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> - sous X : affichage déformé
> 
> 1) parce que la résolution n'est pas 1680x1050 => à configurer dans le xorg.conf si X ne l'autodétecte pas, ce qu'il sait faire en général, si l'écran parle correctement le EDID)
> 
> 2) parce que tu as une valeur dpi extrêmement fantaisiste (69x86 !!) => voir plus haut

 Je ne sais pas si ça augure que X ne saura pas géré ma résolution d'écran, en éditant un fichier de configuration, mais dans un programme KDE "taille et orientation" qui règle la résolution d'écran, les seuls résolution possibles sont la 1280×1024, 1024×768, 800×600 et la 640×480. j'espère, en tout cas, que ça n'a rien à voir avec la possibilité pour X de gérer mon écran.

D'autre part, j'avais lu dans la doc concernant X que si l'on entrait une mauvaise résolution dans le dossier de configuration on risquait d'endommager l'écran « Veuillez utiliser les valeurs indiquées dans le manuel de votre moniteur. Si vous utilisez des valeurs incorrectes, vous pourriez endommager votre écran. ». Suis-je, ne serait-ce qu'un tan soit peut, concerné par ce risque ? Car, à la vérité, je préférerais m'accommodé d'une mauvaise résolution que de perdre mon écran, d'autant que je n'ai pas de quoi me payé un autre  :Very Happy:  Ou du moins, savoir les risques que j'en court me fera redoublé de vigilance.

Autre chose : Autant maintenant on incrimine une mauvaise configuration de X, autan j'ai l'impression que dorénavant on écarte de plus en plus la piste du contrôleur graphique. Mais on est-t-on bien certain ? Car le même écran, sur un autre ordinateur avec une distrib' Linux fonctionne sans la moindre configuration.

----------

## guilc

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Donc la seule et unique résolution que tu dois utiliser sous X est 1680x1050, rien d'autre, qui donnera nécessairement un mauvais résultat. Mais si c'est la bonne résolution à choisir pour mon écran, pourquoi donnera-t-elle nécessairement un mauvais résultat ?

 

Je reformule : toute autre résolution que celle là donnera des mauvais résultats

 *Quote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   - sous X : affichage déformé
> 
> 1) parce que la résolution n'est pas 1680x1050 => à configurer dans le xorg.conf si X ne l'autodétecte pas, ce qu'il sait faire en général, si l'écran parle correctement le EDID)
> 
> 2) parce que tu as une valeur dpi extrêmement fantaisiste (69x86 !!) => voir plus haut Je ne sais pas si ça augure que X ne saura pas géré ma résolution d'écran, en éditant un fichier de configuration, mais dans un programme KDE "taille et orientation" qui règle la résolution d'écran, les seuls résolution possibles sont la 1280×1024, 1024×768, 800×600 et la 640×480. j'espère, en tout cas, que ça n'a rien à voir avec la possibilité pour X de gérer mon écran.
> ...

 

X gère absolument n'importe quoi comme résolution, même des résolutions non-standard.

Après, il va limiter les résolution proposées en fonction de la carte graphique, et des informations communiquées par l'écran via EDID sur ce qu'il sait afficher et à quelle fréquence.

On peut "forcer" l'utilisation d'une résolution particulière en ajoutant des "modeline" dans le xorg.conf. Cela est nécessaire soit quand la communication EDID avec l'écran ne se fait pas, ou se fait mal.

La carte graphique peut aussi "refuser" de passer dans la résolution demandée, c'est dans ces cas qu'il faut patcher le bios de la carte graphique. Cela arrive avec certaines cartes qui codent en dur les résolutions possible (les (très) anciennes intel, et visiblement les sis).

Et en pratique, on n'endommage rien : les écrans sont ainsi fait que si on lui envoie un signal hors résolution et/ou hors fréquence, il passe en protection : ça se voit tout de suite, l'écran devient noir, et la petite diode témoins change en général de couleur (sur le mien, elle devient orange clignotant par exemple). Bref, c'est prévu.

 *Quote:*   

> Autre chose : Autant maintenant on incrimine une mauvaise configuration de X, autan j'ai l'impression que dorénavant on écarte de plus en plus la piste du contrôleur graphique. Mais on est-t-on bien certain ? Car le même écran, sur un autre ordinateur avec une distrib' Linux fonctionne sans la moindre configuration.

 

On parle de configuration pour bien marcher avec le controleur graphique. Il n'est absolument pas écarté. Seulement, suivant les distribs, les outils d'autodétection installés ne sont pas nécessairement les mêmes, donc le résultat final pas forcément le même. Sous Gentoo, c'est relativement "nu", donc faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Au passage, mets nous quelque part ton /Var/log/Xorg.0.log

Qu'on voie un petit peu l'état des lieux  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Au passage, mets nous quelque part ton /Var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> Qu'on voie un petit peu l'état des lieux 

 

Si tu parles bien de /var/log/Xorg.0.log (attention à la casse !) et je pense que c'est celui là, eh bien le voici.

EDIT :

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Seulement, suivant les distribs, les outils d'autodétection installés ne sont pas nécessairement les mêmes, donc le résultat final pas forcément le même. Sous Gentoo, c'est relativement "nu", donc faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis 

 Je n'ai absolument aucun problème avec ça  :Very Happy:  Seulement je me demandais si une  solution simple et tout aussi fonctionnelle ne consisterait pas à lancé mon liveCD et à copier les fichiers de configuration qu'il a généré à fin de, si ce n'est les copier brutalement, s'en inspiré pour éditer mon propre fichier de conf.

----------

## guilc

Tiens tiens...

Dans ton fichier de log on apprends que l'écran envoie bien le mode qu'il faut via EDID :

```
Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
```

MAIS, X a décidé de choisir le driver "vesa" au lieu du driver "sis". Avec le driver vesa (aui est un driver générique qui marche sur toutes les cartes), seules les résolutions... vesa sont disponibles ! Donc pas la résolution de ton écran => tu bascules en 1280x1024

Essaye de rajouter un truc dans ce genre dans ton xorg.conf pour forcer xorg à choisir le driver sis au lieu du driver vesa :

```
Section "Device"

Identifier "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"

Driver "sis"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Essaye de rajouter un truc dans ce genre dans ton xorg.conf pour forcer xorg à choisir le driver sis au lieu du driver vesa :
> 
> ```
> ...

 J'ai fais cela en copiant xorg.conf.exemple en xorg.conf puis on y ajoutant la section sus-cité. Sauf qu'après avoir tué X, ce dernier n'arrive pas à re-démarrer et m'affiche un message d'erreur dont voila tout ce que j'ai pu en copier avec GPM, avant qu'il ne disparaisse :

```
rg X Server 1.7.7                                                     │

 │ Release Date: 2010-05-04                                                 │

  │ X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                        │

   │ Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686                     │

    │ Current Operating System: Linux OperateurNoir 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #3 SMP S │

     │ Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3                                      │

      │ Build Date: 06 December 2010  05:37:35PM                                 │

       │                                                                          │

        │ Current version of pixman: 0.18.2                                        │

    │        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                │

     │        to make sure that you have the latest version.                    │

      │ Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,       │

       │        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,          │

        │        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.     │

         │ (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec  7 15:29:17 2010     │

          │ (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                             │

           │ (==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"              
```

----------

## guilc

Le message d'erreur n'est pas la dedans.

Remets le nouveau /var/log/Xorg.0.log => il doit contenir l'erreur

----------

## Napoleon

le voici le nouveau.

----------

## guilc

On dirait que c'est le même qu'avant. C'est le log d'un serveur X qui démarre ça.

----------

## Magic Banana

Effectivement, il n'y a pas d'erreur et c'est toujours vesa qui gère l'affichage. Pourrais-tu nous donner ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf ainsi que le retour de 'lspci' ?

Rien à voir : c'est volontaire la disposition de clavier "us" ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> On dirait que c'est le même qu'avant. C'est le log d'un serveur X qui démarre ça.

 si les dernières lignes montrent que X démarre c'est que, aprés que le démmarage échoua, j'ai supprimer xorg.conf et relancé X, qui cette fois-ci réussi mais avec toujours une mauvaise résolution d'écran évidement.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   On dirait que c'est le même qu'avant. C'est le log d'un serveur X qui démarre ça. si les dernières lignes montrent que X démarre c'est que, aprés que le démmarage échoua, j'ai supprimer xorg.conf et relancé X, qui cette fois-ci réussi mais avec toujours une mauvaise résolution d'écran évidement.

 

Le fichier /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log ENTIER renseigne sur le dernier démarrage de Xorg... Donc en plus des requêtes de mon précédent message (que tu as du manquer car tu écrivais, en même temps, ton message) tu as gagné le droit de nous communiquer, de nouveau, /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log mais, cette fois, juste après le "crash". Tu peux par exemple le déplacer dans ton répertoire personnel ('mv /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log ~') avant de supprimer la configuration de X qui pose problème (ou plutôt de la déplacer : "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" pour ne pas avoir à tout réécrire si nous trouvons une erreur minime) et de relancer Xorg ('startx') depuis lequel tu nous communiqueras ~/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Rien à voir : c'est volontaire la disposition de clavier "us" ?

 Euh, non je n'ai pas de disposition us, j'ai azerty sur X et sur les TTY.

Pour le /etc/X11/xorg.conf je l'ai rm juste après, pour pouvoir redémarrer X. et voici mon lspci.

(Petit aparté : j'utilise wgetpaste depuis root, dois-je évité de faire une pareille chose ?)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> tu as gagné le droit de nous communiquer, de nouveau, /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log mais, cette fois, juste après le "crash". Tu peux par exemple le déplacer dans ton répertoire personnel ('mv /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log ~') avant de supprimer la configuration de X qui pose problème (ou plutôt de la déplacer : "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" pour ne pas avoir à tout réécrire si nous trouvons une erreur minime) et de relancer Xorg ('startx') depuis lequel tu nous communiqueras ~/Xorg.0.log.

 Je réedite la mauvaise configuration, relance X pour en récupéré le xorg.conf et vous dit quoi.

----------

## Napoleon

voici /etc/var/log/xorg.0.log tel qu'il était immédiatement après l'échec de redémarrage de Xorg

----------

## guilc

Erf, la, je demande a voir la conf xorg.conf que tu as mise, parce que il échoue à charger le driver... matrox...

A mon avis, tu as un souci dans ce fichier de configuration.

Pas besoin qu'il soit complet : de nos jous, l'autodétection marche plutôt bien. Un fichier xorg.conf avec SEULEMENT la section device pour sis devrait suffire...

----------

## Napoleon

voici le xorg.conf que j'ai utilisé, la section que tu m'as dit d'ajouté est tout à la fin.Last edited by Napoleon on Tue Dec 07, 2010 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> voici le xorg.conf que j'ai utilisé.

 

Euh... où ça ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

Ici !

^^ Désolé, j'ai mal reporté le lien sur le port précédant (maintenant édité).

----------

## guilc

C'est bien ça, tu as pris le fichier exemple (qui contient tout un tas de trucs pas adaptés à ton cas) et tu as juste ajouté la section qui va bien.

Cela ne va pas du tout, puisque cela met de la conf qui ne t'es pas adapté (d'ou le driver matrox...)

Crée un fichier xorg.conf avec seulement ça dedans :

```
Section "Device"

Identifier "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"

Driver "sis"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

Le reste doit s'autodétecter correctement.

Il n'est pas nécessaire de configurer toutes les sections dans le fichier de conf xorg.conf !

Ainsi, cela devrait mieux marcher !

----------

## Napoleon

alors, j'ai modifié en conséquence xorg.conf et tué le serveur X pour le redémarré...

Encore une fois ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai alors aussitôt copier /etc/var/log/xorg.0.log

----------

## guilc

OK, donc là on avance  :Smile: 

Le driver SIS semble ne pas reconnaître ta carte graphique. Ceci explique que sans fichier de configuration, tu basculais sur le driver vesa...

Par contre, je ne vois pas pourquoi le driver ne reconnais pas ta carte. Je réfléchis (google intensif !), mais si d'autres ont une idée, ne vous gênez pas !!

----------

## guilc

Un premier google rapide me dit que en fait, ta carte 671/717 n'es PAS gérée par le driver "sis"

certains échos parlent du driver sis671 (que je ne trouve pas dans portage), d'autres me disent d'essayer le driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-xgi

----------

## Magic Banana

Le site qui t'intéresse : http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis

... et qui t'apprend que tu es mal barré.

Il y a bien un pilote Libre. Il permet une accélération 2D désactivé par défaut car très instable. Il s'appelle sis671 (que guilc a aussi trouvé)  et Winischhofer resurected est sa dernière incarnation... mais il ne va pas compiler sur ton système 64 bits. Comme tu ne vas pas vouloir tout réinstaller (sans certitude que cela aide), autant en rester à vesa mais le configurer correctement pour que la pleine résolution soit disponible. Pour cela, un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf ne contenant qu'une section Monitor spécifiant les bonnes fréquences de balayage devrait suffire (les résolutions étant communiquées par EDID, la section "Screen" est inutile). Donc, pour ton écran :

```
Section "Monitor"

    HorizSync    30-82

    VertRefresh  56-76

EndSection
```

----------

## guilc

Heu ouais, sauf que le driver VESA n'autorise aux dernières nouvelles (ou alors je date) que les résolutions standard VESA/SVGA (4/3)... http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Video_Graphics_Array

Donc pour les résolutions 16/10, tu peux te brosser... Donc même si l'écran annonce bien 1680x1050 par EDID, ça passera pas...

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le site qui t'intéresse : http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis
> 
> ... et qui t'apprend que tu es mal barré.
> 
> Il y a bien un pilote Libre. Il permet une accélération 2D désactivé par défaut car très instable. Il s'appelle sis671 (que guilc a aussi trouvé)  et Winischhofer resurected est sa dernière incarnation... mais il ne va pas compiler sur ton système 64 bits. Comme tu ne vas pas vouloir tout réinstaller (sans certitude que cela aide), autant en rester à vesa mais le configurer correctement pour que la pleine résolution soit disponible. Pour cela, un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf ne contenant qu'une section Monitor spécifiant les bonnes fréquences de balayage devrait suffire (les résolutions étant communiquées par EDID, la section "Screen" est inutile). Donc, pour ton écran :
> ...

 J'ajoute ça au précédant code donc ?

Sinon, au moins ça de pris, dans l'optique que ça marcherait pas fort avec la résolution, j'ai compilé mon noyau en 32bits et donc se pilote devrait compilé chez moi.

----------

## Poussin

J'ai vu sur des mailing list archlinux que ce pilote tournait en 64bits chez eux

Ca c'est de l'info, ça vaut bien un "on m'a dit que..."

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Pour cela, un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf ne contenant qu'une section Monitor spécifiant les bonnes fréquences de balayage devrait suffire (les résolutions étant communiquées par EDID, la section "Screen" est inutile). Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Non. Relis ce que j'ai écrit (j'ai mis du gras pour t'aider...) et voyons si la page Wikipédia de guilc est plus forte que la mienne : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions  :Laughing: 

EDIT: Bon... c'est vrai que c'est ambigu.  :Embarassed:   Par "qu'une section Monitor", je veux signifier qu'il n'y pas d'autre section du tout (qu'elle soit "Monitor" ou non). Bref, ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf ne devrait contenir que les quatre lignes ci-dessus.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Sinon, au moins ça de pris, dans l'optique que ça marcherait pas fort avec la résolution, j'ai compilé mon noyau en 32bits et donc se pilote devrait compilé chez moi.

 

Dans ce cas, tente donc l'installation du pilote "sis671". Il doit te falloir le compiler (avec un peu de chance, un 'make' devrait suffire) puis copier un fichier sis671_drv.so (à trouver !) vers /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

Ensuite, ce /etc/X11/xorg.conf devrait le faire (l'option "IgnoreABI" est nécessaire car ce pilote n'est plus développé et n'est donc plus conforme avec l'ABI des dernières versions de Xorg) :

```
Section "ServerFlag"

   Option "IgnoreABI" "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver         "sis671"

EndSection
```

Si tu veux jouer avec l'accélération 2D (au risque de voir X crasher de temps en temps !), tu peux ajouter ces options :

```
Option "NoAccel"             "0"

Option "AccelMethod"         "EXA"

Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Achète-toi une petite carte graphique à 20 EUR (même 5 en brocante), nVidia ou AMD, et tu seras tranquille  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Achète-toi une petite carte graphique à 20 EUR (même 5 en brocante), nVidia ou AMD, et tu seras tranquille 

 Mouai je vois pas grand chose d'autre à faire sinon utiliser un pilote instable et même plus supporté   :Confused:   Je trouverais bien quelque chose à me mètre sous le PCI...

----------

## Napoleon

Avant de déclarer l'impossibilité de la chose, il reste cependant, sans doute la possibilité d'ajuster la résolution des TTY

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - console, 80x30 caractères => pour changer ça, il faut dans ton cas utiliser le frambuffer sisfb (ou uvesafb), en lui indiquant la bonne résolution. Pour cela, il "suffit" d'activer le driver dans le noyau (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Framebuffer-specific_Drivers) et de passer la bonne option en ligne de commande.

 Donc j'active sisfb (ou uvesafb) [d'abord est-ce que je peux choisir l'un ou l'autre indifféremment où c'est des pilotes pour un matériel précis ?] en prenant cette option :

```
Device Drivers ->

    <*> Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker  --->

    Graphics support ->

        [*] Support for frame buffer devices  --->

            [*] Enable firmware EDID

            Frame buffer hardware drivers

            <*> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

        Console display driver support ->

            [*] Video mode selection support

```

et celle là :

```
General Setup ->

    (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

```

puis je tappe cette commande :

```
emerge -av v86d
```

est-ce bien ça ?

----------

## Napoleon

À défaut de pouvoir réglé la résolution de X, comment je fais pour régler celle des tty ?

----------

## guilc

Bah heu, c'est dit là : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Framebuffer-specific_Drivers

les bonnes options dans le kernel + l'option qui va bien passée à la ligne de boot dans grub : video=sisfb:mode:1024x768x32,rate:70,mem:4096 ou video=uvesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@70 suivant que tu utilises sisfb ou uvesafb

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> suivant que tu utilises sisfb ou uvesafb

 Précisement, j'avoue avoir du mal à savoir à savoir lequel de uvesafb ou desisfb j'utilise (si seulement je savais ce que c'est !)

----------

## ghoti

Tu peux vérifier ce que tu as activé dans ton fichier de configuration :

```
grep -i config_fb /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Tu devrais y voir CONFIG_FB_VESA=y et/ou CONFIG_FB_SIS=y, suivant le cas.

Comme le wiki mentionné par guilc l'explique, ce sont des pilotes qui permettent au noyau d'exploiter en mode graphique une console qui n'est normalement utilisée qu'en mode texte.

L'intérêt essentiel est bien entendu de pouvoir y afficher des "TUX" au moment du boot !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Le pilote "VESA" est générique et a des chances de fonctionner avec la plupart des cartes tandis que le "SIS" est spécifique à certaines cartes bien précises dont la liste est donnée dans le help.

A toi de les essayer et de voir lequel te convient le mieux !  :Wink: 

Perso, j'utilise le VESA depuis des années avec une carte nVidia et je ne me souviens pas avoir eu le moindre problème depuis bien longtemps !

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Tu peux vérifier ce que tu as activé dans ton fichier de configuration :
> 
> ```
> grep -i config_fb /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

bizzarement je n'ai aucune des deux mentions voici la sortie de ma commande :

```
CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

```

comme tu peux le voir je n'ai pas de =y mais juste "is not set" :O

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> L'intérêt essentiel est bien entendu de pouvoir y afficher des "TUX" au moment du boot !  

 Mais oui je les veux les TUX !! ça m'a même fait mal au coeur de ne pas les voir au boot !

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> comme tu peux le voir je n'ai pas de =y mais juste "is not set" :O

 

Bien !

Et donc, quelle conclusion peux-tu en tirer, sachant que le fichier .config consigne les options que tu es sensé avoir choisies ("set") toi-même lors de la configuration du noyau ?  :Wink: 

[EDIT] En fait, si tu as suivi les conseils de guilc, tu devrais t'intéresser à CONFIG_FB_UVESA au lieu de CONFIG_FB_VESA !

Désolé, je avais mal vu. Mais tes conclusions devraient être les mêmes  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   comme tu peux le voir je n'ai pas de =y mais juste "is not set" :O 
> 
> Bien !
> 
> Et donc, quelle conclusion peux-tu en tirer, sachant que le fichier .config consigne les options que tu es sensé avoir choisies ("set") toi-même lors de la configuration du noyau ? 
> ...

 euh... que j'ai compiler le noyau sans le support de ces truc ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> À défaut de pouvoir réglé la résolution de X, comment je fais pour régler celle des tty ?

 

As-tu quand même essayé de spécifier les fréquences de rafraîchissement horizontale et verticale dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf (cf. mon précédent message) ? De meilleures résolutions pourraient alors être disponibles.

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> euh... que j'ai compiler le noyau sans le support de ces truc ?

 

YESSS ! On y arrive !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   euh... que j'ai compiler le noyau sans le support de ces truc ? 
> 
> YESSS ! On y arrive !  

 C'est malin !  :Very Happy: 

Sauf que précisement j'ai demander s'il n'y avait qu'un seul à chosir en sisfb et ufsafb qui corresponderait à mon matériel et dans ce cas comment le déterminé, ou s'ils sont tout deux pleinnement fonctionnels et ne présentent que des altérnatives l'un à l'autre.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   À défaut de pouvoir réglé la résolution de X, comment je fais pour régler celle des tty ? 
> 
> As-tu quand même essayé de spécifier les fréquences de rafraîchissement horizontale et verticale dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf (cf. mon précédent message) ? De meilleures résolutions pourraient alors être disponibles.

 Euh, ben euh non, je n'ai pas éssayer ça...

parcontre dans ton précédant message tu m'as demandé si je voulais de l'accélération 2d, à dire vrais je n'en veux pas d'autant que je ne sais pas c'est quoi et qu'elle risque, selon tes dires, de faire crasher X.

Dans ces conditions là, le fameux méchant pilote qui fonctionne mal peut quand même tenir le coup chez moi ?

----------

## truc

puisque c'est résolu, serait-il possible de changer movaise en mauvaise dans le titre de ce fil, ça mefait mal aux yeux;)

merci

Et si personne ne répond je supprimerai ce poste!  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Euh, ben euh non, je n'ai pas éssayer ça...
> 
> parcontre dans ton précédant message tu m'as demandé si je voulais de l'accélération 2d, à dire vrais je n'en veux pas d'autant que je ne sais pas c'est quoi et qu'elle risque, selon tes dires, de faire crasher X.

 

Non. Il s'agit bien d'obtenir de meilleures résolutions avec le pilote vesa (sans la moindre accélération donc). Je te remets la partie du message en question :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (...) autant en rester à vesa mais le configurer correctement pour que la pleine résolution soit disponible. Pour cela, un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf ne contenant qu'une section Monitor spécifiant les bonnes fréquences de balayage devrait suffire (les résolutions étant communiquées par EDID, la section "Screen" est inutile). Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Napoleon

 *truc wrote:*   

> puisque c'est résolu, serait-il possible de changer movaise en mauvaise dans le titre de ce fil, ça mefait mal aux yeux;)
> 
> Et si personne ne répond je supprimerai ce poste! 

 Ce n'est toujours pas résolu, la mention [Résolution] dans le titre porte sur la résolution d'écran.

Compte à la "fôte d'orthogaffe", je ne peux faire autrement en raison de la limitation de caractères dans le titre.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Euh, ben euh non, je n'ai pas éssayer ça...
> 
> parcontre dans ton précédant message tu m'as demandé si je voulais de l'accélération 2d, à dire vrais je n'en veux pas d'autant que je ne sais pas c'est quoi et qu'elle risque, selon tes dires, de faire crasher X. 
> 
> Non. Il s'agit bien d'obtenir de meilleures résolutions avec le pilote vesa (sans la moindre accélération donc). Je te remets la partie du message en question :
> ...

 Je viens de faire ça, sauf qu'aprés avoir tué X ce dérnier à refusé de redémarer.

Petite question : depuis quel user doit-t-on redémarer X ? je crois savoir que c'est sale de lacer X depuis root, mais quand je lance X depuis mon user, il m'ouvre directement la session de ce user, non pas GDM.

----------

## Poussin

soit tu lances X avec startx depuis ton utilisateur normal, soit tu lances le service xdm (/etc/init.d/xdm start) avec root

----------

## Ezka

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Petite question : depuis quel user doit-t-on redémarer X ? je crois savoir que c'est sale de lacer X depuis root, mais quand je lance X depuis mon user, il m'ouvre directement la session de ce user, non pas GDM.

 

En utilisant le script d'init par exemple : rc-config restart xdm

Et tu peux le tuer avec rc-config stop xdm et le redémarrer rc-config start xdm

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   (...) Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Dans ce cas, tu devrais avoir des lignes d'erreurs (EE) dans les logs.

Que donne la commande

```
grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   (...) Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas là :

1) X démarre sans fichier de configuration (c'est à dire sans /etc/X11/xorg.conf);

2) X ne démarra pas avec la seule section Monitor dans son fichier de configuration;

3) Ton écran est celui-là (autrement dit, les fréquences de rafraîchissement de la section Monitor ci-dessus sont correctes).

Parce que bon... les trois assertions ci-dessus sont normalement incompatibles  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   (...) Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 J'ai supprimer le fichier entre temps et redémaré X, je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose en tout cas le voila la sortie de la commande :

```
[root@⛩ /home/fove48#] grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis

(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

```

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas là :
> 
> 1) X démarre sans fichier de configuration (c'est à dire sans /etc/X11/xorg.conf);

 Parfaitement. *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 2) X ne démarra pas avec la seule section Monitor dans son fichier de configuration;

 Cela même *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 3) Ton écran est celui-là (autrement dit, les fréquences de rafraîchissement de la section Monitor ci-dessus sont correctes).

 Il n'y a rien de plus vrais *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Parce que bon... les trois assertions ci-dessus sont normalement incompatibles 

 Et pourtant !

----------

## truc

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   puisque c'est résolu, serait-il possible de changer movaise en mauvaise dans le titre de ce fil, ça mefait mal aux yeux;)
> 
> Et si personne ne répond je supprimerai ce poste!  Ce n'est toujours pas résolu, la mention [Résolution] dans le titre porte sur la résolution d'écran.
> 
> Compte à la "fôte d'orthogaffe", je ne peux faire autrement en raison de la limitation de caractères dans le titre.

 

arf, j'ai vu "résolution" et j'ai cru que.. 'fin vous voyez l'idée quoi..  :Wink: 

Que dis-tu de [résolution]mauvaise prise en charge d'un écran 22" gpu=SIS?

Bon, désolé pour l'intrusion en plein milieu, je ne recommencerai plus  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bon, désolé pour l'intrusion en plein milieu, je ne recommencerai plus 

 Pas de soucis, au vu que d'autres membres du forum on émis le souhait que j'édite mon titre, j'ai étudié la chose et... devine quoi ? eh ben j'ai déja modifié mon titre, même que la modification coincide avec ta proposition  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et "[SIS] problème de résolution" ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Napoleon wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   (...) Donc, pour ton écran :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Cela change quelque chose. Là tu nous donnes les erreurs/avertissements du serveur X démarré sans configuration des fréquences de rafraîchissement (enfin, avec la configuration par défaut). Donc, pas à pas :

1) Remets la section Monitor (ci-dessus) dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf (qui ne devrait contenir que cela);

2) lance le serveur X :

```
$ startx
```

2) ça plante (d'après ce que tu nous a écrit);

3) tu déplaces le log de Xorg :

```
# mv /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.bak
```

4) tu retires la configuration qui pose problème (ou plutôt tu la déplaces, on ne sait jamais) :

```
# mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

5) tu peux ainsi relancer Xorg :

```
$ startx
```

6) tu nous postes /var/log/Xorg.0.log.bak depuis ton navigateur Web.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et "[SIS] problème de résolution" ?

 

Sauf qu'à la fin, "[SIS] problème de résolution(résolu)", ça va peut-être pas le faire  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Bouh, je m'égare, moi! 

=>[]

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 3) tu déplaces le log de Xorg :
> 
> ```
> # mv /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.bak
> ```
> ...

 

Sinon, en principe, X sauvegarde automatiquement le log précédent sous le nom /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pas de réponse  :Question: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pas de réponse 

 Si si y'en a  :Very Happy: . Désolé d'avoir tardé mais j'avais quelques éxameins ces dérniers temps (dont un sur la guerre froide, c'est immense ce truc, j'y ai apris qu'en fait, l'URSS, ne pouvait pas réussir un segond éxploit spacial car elle maitrisait trés mal l'informatique, bon à savoir).

Donc voici /var/log/Xorg.0.log, tel qu'il était immédiatement aprés le crash.

D'autre part, pour la résolution des TTY et le truc qui permet d'avoir de zolis Tu[x|z], personne ne m'as répondu à ça :'( :

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Napoleon wrote:*   euh... que j'ai compiler le noyau sans le support de ces truc ? 
> 
> YESSS ! On y arrive !   C'est malin ! 
> 
> Sauf que précisement j'ai demander s'il n'y avait qu'un seul à chosir en sisfb et ufsafb qui corresponderait à mon matériel et dans ce cas comment le déterminé, ou s'ils sont tout deux pleinnement fonctionnels et ne présentent que des altérnatives l'un à l'autre.

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> Parse error on line 4 of section Monitor in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> 	This section must have an Identifier line.
> ...

 

Tu as probablement une erreur de syntaxe dans ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf, à la ligne 4, d'après ce qu'il raconte ... 

Un truc qui manque du genre 'Identifier  "mon_zoli_moniteur"'  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> D'autre part, pour la résolution des TTY et le truc qui permet d'avoir de zolis Tu[x|z], personne ne m'as répondu à ça :'( :
> 
>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Sauf que précisement j'ai demander s'il n'y avait qu'un seul à chosir en sisfb et ufsafb qui corresponderait à mon matériel et dans ce cas comment le déterminé, ou s'ils sont tout deux pleinnement fonctionnels et ne présentent que des altérnatives l'un à l'autre. 

 

Apparemment, personne ici ne possède ce chipset, donc difficile de répondre.

Mais je t'avais quand même dit ceci :  *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le pilote "VESA" est générique et a des chances de fonctionner avec la plupart des cartes tandis que le "SIS" est spécifique à certaines cartes bien précises dont la liste est donnée dans le help.
> 
> A toi de les essayer et de voir lequel te convient le mieux ! 

 

Vu que le chip semble assez récent, il n'est pas impossible qu'il ne soit pas (encore) supporté par le pilote sisfb.

Donc essaie et si ça foire, tu prends le uvesafb et sinon le vesafb ! Ce n'est pas critique.

Il ne faut pas hésiter à faire ses petites expériences : c'est en forgeant que etc, etc. ...  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> Parse error on line 4 of section Monitor in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> 	This section must have an Identifier line.
> ...

 Voila le contenu éxacte de ce fichier lors du crash :

```
Section "Monitor"

        HorizSync    30-82 

        VertRefresh  56-76 

EndSection
```

 evidement il n'y a pas de Identifier "mon_zoli_mais_non_pris_en_charge_moniteur" ;p

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   D'autre part, pour la résolution des TTY et le truc qui permet d'avoir de zolis Tu[x|z], personne ne m'as répondu à ça :'( :
> 
>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Sauf que précisement j'ai demander s'il n'y avait qu'un seul à chosir en sisfb et ufsafb qui corresponderait à mon matériel et dans ce cas comment le déterminé, ou s'ils sont tout deux pleinnement fonctionnels et ne présentent que des altérnatives l'un à l'autre.  
> 
> Apparemment, personne ici ne possède ce chipset, donc difficile de répondre.
> ...

 ... Qu'on apprends à faire des canapés !!

ben faut dire que le liveCD de gentoo détécte automatiquement le bon pilotes vue que l'affichage des TTY y est corrécte et que j'ai mes tux, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de le lancé et de récupéré depuis ce liveCD le pilote qu'il utilise ?

----------

## Napoleon

désolé pour freepost mais un simple « Identifier    "Moniteur" » arrangerait tout ?

----------

## guilc

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> ben faut dire que le liveCD de gentoo détécte automatiquement le bon pilotes vue que l'affichage des TTY y est corrécte et que j'ai mes tux, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de le lancé et de récupéré depuis ce liveCD le pilote qu'il utilise ?

 

A priori le livecd utilise uvesafb.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> désolé pour freepost mais un simple « Identifier    "Moniteur" » arrangerait tout ?

 

Oui. Désolé. Je croyais cette ligne dispensable. Ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf devrait donc être :

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Moniteur"

        HorizSync    30-82

        VertRefresh  56-76

EndSection
```

... enfin, si je n'oublie pas encore quelque chose (@lesautres: les sections Screens et ServerLayout sont dispensables, n'est-ce pas ?)

----------

## Poussin

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... enfin, si je n'oublie pas encore quelque chose (@lesautres: les sections Screens et ServerLayout sont dispensables, n'est-ce pas ?)

 

A partir de 1.8, oui! Avant je ne crois pas (je dis peut-etre une boulette). J'ai souvenir d'avoir, en 1.7, voulu utiliser les pilotes nvidia®, et dans ce cas, obligation d'avoir la section device, et j'ai du au final avoir un xorg.conf complet. Il faut avouer que l'autoconf du 1.8, c'est le bonheur  :Smile: 

"Prendre ce que je dis avec des pincettes, mes souvenirs peuvent me tromper..."

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> A priori le livecd utilise uvesafb.

 Bon ! alors j'éssaille de compilé avec uvesafb (En apparté guilc, en tant que photographe, tu a définit le USA flag HDRI ? )

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   désolé pour freepost mais un simple « Identifier    "Moniteur" » arrangerait tout ? 
> 
> Oui. Désolé. Je croyais cette ligne dispensable. Ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf devrait donc être :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai donc modifié mon xorg.conf pour avoir dedan éxactement ceci :

```
Section "Monitor"

<tab>Identifier<tab>"Moniteur"

<tab>HorizSync<tab>30-82

<tab>VertRefresh<tab>56-76

EndSection
```

La metion "<tab>" représente des tabulations et non "<tab>" écrit en toute léttre évidement. Je le précise au cas ou le fichier de conf' y serait sensible.

Bien, cela étant, encore une fois, X échoua dans son redémarage, voici le /var/log/Xorg.0.log que j'ai récupéré immédiatement aprés cet échec.

----------

## boozo

'alute

m'excuse de venir mettre mon museau dans ce fil mais j'ai relu les 3 pages (c'est toujours aussi difficile de s'y retrouver...) et je veux juste attirer l'attention sur les 2 remarques de guilc et Magic à propos de la non prise en charge de ta carte SIS 771/671 par le drivers sis.

Après, si tu veux encore d'autres confirmations : un peu de lecture -> link 1 ; link 2 ; link 3 ; link 4 ; ...

La méthode est là. L'as-tu seulement essayé ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Reste le support du framebuffer et la résolution des polices - un problème secondaire rajouté en cours de route - dont la solution t'a également été indiqué par guilc en détail en page 2 mais qui se règle dans un second temps...

Je ne comprends pas ce qui te manque ? parce qu'on peut faire le tour des sujets périphériques pendant des heures sans régler le problème initial en prérequis   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> ... enfin, si je n'oublie pas encore quelque chose (@lesautres: les sections Screens et ServerLayout sont dispensables, n'est-ce pas ?) 
> 
> A partir de 1.8, oui! Avant je ne crois pas (je dis peut-etre une boulette). J'ai souvenir d'avoir, en 1.7, voulu utiliser les pilotes nvidia®, et dans ce cas, obligation d'avoir la section device, et j'ai du au final avoir un xorg.conf complet. Il faut avouer que l'autoconf du 1.8, c'est le bonheur 

 Ça tombe bien que tu l'ai précisé vue qu'un petit Xorg -version me dit que j'en suis à la 1.7.7. Et si le xorg.conf est éffectivement complexe à écrire dans cette version j'ai trouvé un model qui pourrait servir.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> m'excuse de venir mettre mon museau dans ce fil mais j'ai relu les 3 pages (c'est toujours aussi difficile de s'y retrouver...) et je veux juste attirer l'attention sur les 2 remarques de guilc et Magic à propos de la non prise en charge de ta carte SIS 771/671 par le drivers sis.
> 
> Après, si tu veux encore d'autres confirmations : un peu de lecture -> link 1 ; link 2 ; link 3 ; link 4 ; ...

 Merci boozo, je vais tenter de suivre le lien qui m'as parrut le plus clair.

Post pulicatum : pour l'affaire d'uvesafb, je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans make menuconfig, en revanche j'ai trouvé « VESA VGA graphics support » qui semble y corréspondre. en revanche, il m'est demandé de le compilé en tant que module, chose qu'il ne supporte pas (cela dit le post date de 2008...) et je le compile quand même en dure donc.

----------

## boozo

Les liens donnés sont des exemples pour tester facilement mais en rien une méthode idéale car tu utiliseras alors un binaire sans en connaitre la provenance ni ce qu'il fait -> c'est la remarque qu'a fait à juste titre l'un des mainteneurs de X dans le premier lien que j'ai donné

En regardant de plus près l'origine de l'histoire (cf. le lien 4) : il semble qu'il s'agisse ni plus ni moins que d'un ajout d'entrée pour cette carte dans les sources du drivers sis (sis_agp.c) - Ils ont pondu un patch et compilé l'ensemble pour fournir un .so tout près pour les distrib binaires

 *Quote:*   

> SIS 671 XOrg driver
> 
> Driver for SIS 671 found in Intel D201GLY, it fixes high resolution problems, adds 2D hardware acceleration and XV/XVMC support. It requires a kernel patch to add SIS 671 PCI ids (0x0671) and a new entry on sis-agp.c to detect the chipset. This driver only works and compiles on Xorg >= 7.0 versions and has been tested with iMedia Linux on Intel D201GLY mini-itx mainboard. 
> 
> To compile run ./autogen.sh , configure with your desired prefix and make install.
> ...

 

Donc si la manip fonctionne et pour être propre :

1°) virer ensuite ce module binaire

2°) comparer le code pour tester le patch seul versus les sources du modules sis dans le kernel - éventuellement l'adapter car depuis le 2.6.23... y'a peut être eu des modifs

3°) recompiler et re-déployer pour tester

4°) - idéalement et pour la communauté - apporter le complément d'information nécessaire dans le tracker b.g.o (cf. lien 1) pour espérer une intégration dans le port   :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Vu que le chip semble assez récent, il n'est pas impossible qu'il ne soit pas (encore) supporté par le pilote sisfb.
> 
> Donc essaie et si ça foire, tu prends le uvesafb et sinon le vesafb ! Ce n'est pas critique.
> 
> Il ne faut pas hésiter à faire ses petites expériences : c'est en forgeant que etc, etc. ... 

 

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   ben faut dire que le liveCD de gentoo détécte automatiquement le bon pilotes vue que l'affichage des TTY y est corrécte et que j'ai mes tux, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de le lancé et de récupéré depuis ce liveCD le pilote qu'il utilise ? 
> 
> A priori le livecd utilise uvesafb.

 J'ai éssayer uvesafb, je vais aussi éssayer les deux autres mais n'y a-t-il pas de fichier de configuration à modifier aussi ?

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Les liens donnés sont des exemples pour tester facilement mais en rien une méthode idéale car tu utiliseras alors un binaire sans en connaitre la provenance ni ce qu'il fait -> c'est la remarque qu'a fait à juste titre l'un des mainteneurs de X dans le premier lien que j'ai donné

 Minute, c'est un binaire [url=http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocryphe_(littérature)]apocryphe[/url] ? ou alors c'est SIS ou de ce "inuxconsulting" ?

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *Napoleon wrote:*   ben faut dire que le liveCD de gentoo détécte automatiquement le bon pilotes vue que l'affichage des TTY y est corrécte et que j'ai mes tux, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de le lancé et de récupéré depuis ce liveCD le pilote qu'il utilise ? 
> 
> A priori le livecd utilise uvesafb. J'ai éssayer uvesafb, je vais aussi éssayer les deux autres mais n'y a-t-il pas de fichier de configuration à modifier aussi ?

 

grub.conf

----------

## boozo

Le problème n'est pas tant de savoir si on connait la source mais si la source est fiable ; et si elle l'est : pourquoi n'est-elle pas sur freedesktop ? Dans tous les cas tu ne seras pas certain de ce que fait ton binaire - mais bon c'est le même problème avec les drivers propriétaires ceci dit   :Wink: 

Par acquis de conscience, j'ai repris ces fameuses sources dites "sisimedia" d'un dépôt rpm - qui sont semble-t-il intégrées sur mandriva - pour voir un peu de quoi il retourne : il semblerait que ce soit principalement une contribution de clevo (enfin "clevo" sous toutes réserves ; c'est juste le header qui le dit mais sans origine plus détaillée) qui donne plus de résultats pour ta carte avec grep et dont voici un extrait :

```

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+   case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+   case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:@@ -1671,6 +1739,10 @@ SiS_GetLCDResInfo(struct SiS_Private *SiS_Pr, unsigned short ModeNo, unsigned sh

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:@@ -6447,6 +6712,20 @@ SiS_SetGroup1(struct SiS_Private *SiS_Pr, unsigned short ModeNo, unsigned short

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+          if(SiS_Pr->ChipType < SIS_671){        

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+#ifndef PCI_CHIP_SIS671

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+#define PCI_CHIP_SIS671                0x6351  /* 671_VGA, 771_VGA */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+#define SIS_342_VGA 5   /*671 and 771 version A and B */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+/* for sis671, we have not supported the render expansion */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SetupForCPUToScreenAlphaTexture2 = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SetupForCPUToScreenAlphaTexture = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SubsequentCPUToScreenAlphaTexture = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->CPUToScreenAlphaTextureFormats = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SetupForCPUToScreenTexture2 = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SetupForCPUToScreenTexture = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->SubsequentCPUToScreenTexture = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->CPUToScreenTextureFormats = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                infoPtr->CPUToScreenTextureFlags = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671)? 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:@@ -671,6 +764,7 @@

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+ * 2D Acceleration for SiS 671 chip

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       EngineId = REG_3D_EngineId_671;

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+ * 2D Acceleration for SiS 671 chip

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+#define REG_3D_EngineId_671             0x8fc8

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+               case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+static char SISClientDriverNameSiS671[] = "sis671";    /* for sis671 */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+     if (pSIS->Chipset == PCI_CHIP_SIS671)

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+               pDRIInfo->clientDriverName = SISClientDriverNameSiS671;

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+      case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    { PCI_CHIP_SIS671,      "[M]671/[M]771[GX]" },

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    { PCI_CHIP_SIS671,      PCI_CHIP_SIS671,    RES_SHARED_VGA },

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       case PCI_CHIP_SIS671: /* 670, 770 */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:@@ -3671,6 +3546,13 @@ SISPreInit(ScrnInfoPtr pScrn, int flags)

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:@@ -3785,7 +3671,8 @@ SISPreInit(ScrnInfoPtr pScrn, int flags)

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+               pSiS->ChipType = SIS_671;            

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+      case PCI_CHIP_SIS671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+        case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+  case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+  case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+     contextRec->ChipID = 671;

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+   case SIS_671:

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       if((pSiS->ChipType == SIS_662)||(pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671))

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+           if((pSiS->ChipType == SIS_662)||(pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671))

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+/* for sis671 */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    if(pSiS->Chipset == PCI_CHIP_SIS671){

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    case PCI_CHIP_SIS671: /* 671, 771 */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:index 0648ee7..06c7671 100644

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    if(pSiS->ChipType==SIS_671 && onoff==2)

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                (pSiS->Chipset == PCI_CHIP_SIS671)) {

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+                         (pSiS->ChipType <= SIS_671)) ? TRUE : FALSE;

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       /* In 770/771/671, setting VR75/76/77/78 would update overlay HW immediately without setting VR74, 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+       if((pSiS->ChipType >= SIS_670) && (pSiS->ChipType <= SIS_671)){

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    if((pSiS->ChipType == SIS_662)||(pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671))

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+            Howerver so far, we only exam 662 & 671 */

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+   /* because SIS671 has no sctretch engine, we use old bliter function */ 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+   adapt->PutImage = (pSiS->ChipType == SIS_671) ? (PutImageFuncPtr)SISPutImageBlit_671 : 

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+SISPutImageBlit_671(

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+static int     SISPutImageBlit_671( ScrnInfoPtr,

0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch:+    SIS_671,

```

Donc contrairement à ce que j'avis cru comprendre au début, les modifs réalisées sur le drivers SIS semblent bien plus profondes qu'une simple entrée pciids à ajouter mais si l'utilisation du binaire .so fourni corrige bien le problème, il est vraissemblable que ce seul patch (cf. 0001-Driver-changes-sent-by-clevo.patch nommé ainsi dans les sources sus-citées) en est à l'origine

Pour le reste je n'ai pas des connaissances suffisantes pour intervenir sur un package aussi complexe qu'Xorg et pour tenter le diable avec des patchs kilométriques, non certifiés par un des mainteneurs officiels sous gentoo

Reste mettre en contact le mainteneur chez mandriva ou debian avec Rémy si tu veux espérer le voir intégrer proprement chez nous   :Razz: 

----------

## Napoleon

je pense que le plus simple serait d'acheter une carte graphique  :Very Happy: , je vais en prendre une aujourd'hui et le problème sera résolu !

----------

